# G'day from W.A.



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey! I am from Perth, right in the thick of suburbia  Nice horses


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

hey, another West Aussie 
I'm in the Mandurah area


----------



## Paralna (Jan 17, 2011)

hello Guys and thanks for the welcome. Good to see there are some west aussies on here.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey, Hey & G'day WA.

I'm on the East Coast...have fun & say G'day.


----------

